# What does 'green' (young) wine taste like?



## Gekko4321 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just tasted my wine for the first time after fermentation. I am making a RJS Cabernet Sauvignon. I found the color and smell to be great. When I tasted it I wasn't sure what to expect. It tasted somewhat 'tart' if I were to describe my first thought. Underneath that I tasted alot of potential and it was pretty exciting! Just wanted to know if 'tart' is how you would describe a new wine. Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2011)

Many new young wines are definitely tart tasting. Sounds like it is where it should be at this point. Now you need some aging time.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2011)

Tart, astringent, think liquid "twigs and seeds" to some extent. 
Much more so for wine from fresh grapes, much less so from "kit wines" as they have nowhere near the tannins.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like I am on the right track! Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott, 







You are doing fine and you will have a great wine. I know many people on the site have urged patience and I will second that. Remember, "It takes nine months to make a baby." You can't get three women to do it in three months. Wine is the same way; it takes time.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2011)

I like that analogy Rocky. Of course we all dream about the three women, few of us get them, especially all at the same time................... I better stick to the wine!


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jun 16, 2011)

Patience is not going to be a problem for me. I can appreciate the wait. I just want to do it the best I can right out of the box. Leaning on you experienced people will get me there. Thanks.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 17, 2011)

Gekko4321 said:


> Patience is not going to be a problem for me. I can appreciate the wait. I just want to do it the best I can right out of the box. Leaning on you experienced people will get me there. Thanks.






Gotta be wary of some of the "Experienced" ones on here Gekko. There is an old "Fine Vine Wine" proverb, "When a man making wine meets a man with experience, the man with the experience will have the wine and the man who had the wine will now have the experiene"


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ha, ha, Waldo. I think I have heard that before somewhere! I was duly warned by George the same. It is why I try to get many opinions before proceeding. I am sure in time I will figure out who knows their stuff and who doesn't. Till then I will tread carefully!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2011)

But that is the essence of a "forum," isn't it?..."An open discussion and exchange of ideas, facts, questions,experiences and opinions." 


In its purest form, wine making is a _science_ but we practice it as an _art_, because few (or none) of us understand _all_ the biology, chemistry, physics and mathematics which it entails. What we are left withis our experience from which we can hypothesize. It helps me to have people like Mike (Ibglowin) who can explain the chemistry in layman's terms and Rich (Appleman) who is an experienced commercial wine maker, thereby helping us to either support or reject a hypothesis. There are many others and I find that I learn something fromjust aboutevery post.


If any of us sees a posting that we feel is in error, we are obligated to issue a reasoned opposing view in a respectful and constructive way, supported by facts. In this way we will all learn and grow.


----------

